# Einfach abbiegen...



## Doofkatze (22. März 2011)

Seit einigen Wochen habe ich immer das Gefühl, das ich mal eine Auszeit benötige. Ich sitze dann im Auto, fahre an einem Straßenschild vorbei, wo es nach Hannover, Holland oder Bonn geht und male mir aus: Was, wenn du jetzt einfach nicht den Weg nach Hause oder zur Arbeit nehmen würdest, sondern einfach woanders hinfahren würdest? Voller Tank, Portemonnaie mit zumindest 50 Euro, vernünftig angezogen. 

Einfach mal weg von dem ganzen Stress, etwas neues machen...

Doch die Frage ist ja: Wie denken die anderen darüber? Komme ich selbst damit zurecht? Würde ich das Handy anlassen und auf die Anrufe warten, wo sich alle fragen, wo ich bin und obs mir gut geht?

Die Vernunft als einzigen Gegner, die Familie wäre erschreckt, der Chef nicht so gut gelaunt.

Ich würde nicht für immer wegsein, ich würde wiederkommen nach 1-2 Wochen. Ich spreche zwar keine andere Sprache, aber wäre das ein Problem?

Würdet ihr gerne einfach mal abbiegen in eine fremde ungewisse Richtung?


----------



## Konov (22. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Würdet ihr gerne einfach mal abbiegen in eine fremde ungewisse Richtung?



Kurz: Warscheinlich ja. 
Wenn ichs unbedingt mal nötig hatte. So schlimm wars bisher nicht.


----------



## Alion (22. März 2011)

Also ich würde vorher schon im Büro frei nehmen. Ansonsten bin ich mein Job nach den 2 Wochen los.
Aber eigentlich hast du recht. Manchmal sollte man einfach nur mal weg vom all dem. 
Mein Grossvater war leidenschaftlicher Eisenbahnfanatiker. Er arbeitete auch bei der Schweizerischen Bundes Bahn. Er hat oft am Wochenende einfach ein 1 Tages Ticket für das ganze Streckennetz der Schweiz gelöst und ist in den ersten Zug gestiegen der in den Bahnhof fuhr.
Ich wollte auch schon lange mal auf den Flughafen und ein last Minute Flug buchen. Einfach irgendwo in die Ferien ohne bis c.a. 2 Stunden vor abflug zu wissen wo es hingeht.


----------



## Davatar (22. März 2011)

Als ich mal am Bahnhof stand und ein Zug Richtung Moskau fuhr, war die Versuchung doch gewaltig gross, aber schlussendlich hab ichs dann doch sein lassen. Liegt aber daran, dass mir mein Job gefällt, ich nette Mitarbeiter hab und meine Ferien immer spitze sind, da brauch ich keine Ausreisser ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (22. März 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Seit einigen Wochen habe ich immer das Gefühl, das ich mal eine Auszeit benötige. Ich sitze dann im Auto, fahre an einem Straßenschild vorbei, wo es nach Hannover, Holland oder Bonn geht und male mir aus: Was, wenn du jetzt einfach nicht den Weg nach Hause oder zur Arbeit nehmen würdest, sondern einfach woanders hinfahren würdest? Voller Tank, Portemonnaie mit zumindest 50 Euro, vernünftig angezogen.
> 
> Einfach mal weg von dem ganzen Stress, etwas neues machen...
> 
> ...



Ich weiß zwar nicht wieso, aber ich stelle mir das auch sehr oft vor.


----------



## Fauzi (22. März 2011)

^ this


----------



## Berserkerkitten (22. März 2011)

In der heutigen Zeit, wo einmal zu oft Krankmelden schon mal schlimmstenfalls den Job kosten kann einfach 1-2 Wochen verschwinden? Das glaube ich nicht, Tim!

Ich fand mich auch schon mal an einem Freitagmorgen statt im Büro in einem schicken kleinen Hotel im Schwarzwald wieder, aber dann hatte ich für den Rest vom Wochenende ein schlechtes Gewissen. 

Ich kann den Gedankengang aber durchaus nachvollziehen. Besonders mein letzter Bürojob hat mich emotional komplett ausgelaugt: Jeden Tag der selbe Weg zur Arbeit, die selben Menschen mit dem selben Körpergeruch, die sich über die selben unwichtigen Themen unterhalten, die selben Kollegen, die selben Schreibtischarbeiten, der selbe Tagesablauf - Routine, Wiederholung, ein Tag perfekt durch den nächsten ersetzbar. Anfangs konnte ich den Feierabend nicht erwarten und dann stürzte ich mich auf irgendwelche Games, aber irgendwann war ich so frustriert und von der Routine zu Tode gelangweilt, dass ich nach der Arbeit nur noch was gegessen habe (falls ich mich dazu aufraffen konnte) und dann ging es ab ins Bett.

Aufstehen, duschen, zur Arbeit, stumpf den Schreibtischhengst spielen, zurück nach Hause und direkt ins Bett. Tag für Tag. Wäre ich eines Tages gar nicht mehr aufgewacht, hätte mich das nicht mal gestört. Nicht falsch verstehen - ich wollte meinem Leben nicht unbedingt ein vorzeitiges Ende setzen. Es war mir nur einfach völlig egal. Ich habe es gehasst. Jede einzelne Minute. Jeden Augenblick. Absolut keinen Grund, für irgendwas aufzustehen, keine Motivation, es gab nur den Job, den Weg zur Arbeit, immer die selben Hackfressen, die selben langweiligen Gespräche, die selbe langweilige Tätigkeit, Wiederholung, Routine...

Mann, bin ich froh, dass das vorbei ist...


----------



## Potpotom (22. März 2011)

Ich habs gemacht... wollte nur mal kurz raus, 7 Jahre später gings wieder in Richtung Heimat. 

EDIT: Ich hatte allerdings gekündigt bzw. den Vertrag auflösen lassen und mich vernünftig verabschiedet als ich nach ner Woche dachte, hier würde ich bleiben. 

EDIT2: Die fehlende Sprache ist für eine Woche sicher kein Problem... es sei denn, du willst dir da noch was dazu verdienen. Davon ausgegangen, das du deine Geldkarte mit hast -> kein Ding.


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. März 2011)

Meine Freundin hat gerade ein Jahr Autralien (incl Neuseeland, Thailand, China) hinter sich. Einfach mal raus, war ihre Devise. Nun ist sie seit einigen Monaten wieder da. 
Natürlich war es für sie ein tolles Abenteuer, natürlich möchte sie das auch jederzeit nochmal tun (ich übrigens auch, aber ich bin zu alt für das Jahres-Visum). 

Aber dennoch möchte man irgendwann sesshaft werden, dieses Gefühl bildet sich mit der Zeit. Vielleicht nicht mit 20 Jahren, aber bestimmt mit 30 oder 35. Und dann geht man auch solche Kompromisse ein, dass einige Tage perfekt durch den folgenden Tag ersetzbar sind. Dass man eben hin und wieder das Gefühl hat, abbiegen zu wollen aber es nicht wirklich zu können.

Ich habe auch noch den Traum, in ein anderes Land auf einem anderen Kontinent auszuwandern. Ich weiß genau, dass ich dort (bedingt durch einen notwendigen Job für das notwendige Geld) wieder in die gleiche "Miesere" kommen werde und eine Eintönigkeit Einzug halten wird. Aber genau diese Träume sind es doch, die uns Menschen antreiben. Ich möchte nicht ohne Träume leben, denn wenn ich diese jeden Tag leben könnte, wüßte ich nicht mehr, wozu ich lebe.

Darum sehe ich diesen Wunsch, einfach mal abzubiegen, als Traum, den ich mir vielleicht (z.B. im Urlaub) einfach mal erfülle, um danach neue Träume und Wünsche zu haben.


----------



## Potpotom (22. März 2011)

EDIT: Als Ergänzung zu Valdrasialas Kommentar...

Wem es hier in DE nicht gelingt etwas auf die Beine zu stellen, der wird im Ausland relativ unsanft auf der Nase landen. Aber dann wenigstens warm. Aber das Problem betrifft dich ja offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wem es hier in DE nicht gelingt etwas auf die Beine zu stellen, der wird im Ausland relativ unsanft auf der Nase landen. Aber dann wenigstens warm.



Keine Ahnung, was Du genau damit meinst, aber ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass ich bisher nichts auf die Beine gestellt bekommen habe.

Aber keine Angst, ich werde nicht einer dieser hoffnungslosen Fälle von Auswanderer sein, die naiv und ohne sich Gedanken gemacht zu haben mit ein paar Tausend Euro sich in einen Flieger setzen und hoffen, dass schon alles irgendwie klappen wird. Diese Leute sollen lieber zu PRO7 (oder wo auch immer dieser Mist gezeigt wird) gehen und sich nen Monat von nem Kamerateam beim Auswander-Fail filmen lassen.

Dennoch, ich muß Dir recht geben, die Sprachbarriere ist glaube ich die schwierigste Hürde, die es zu lösen gilt in dem Fall. Auch wenn wir alle mehr oder weniger gut englisch reden, ich glaube es dauert lange, bis man sich wirklich 100%ig in einem englischsprachigen Land zurechtfinden würde.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wem es hier in DE nicht gelingt etwas auf die Beine zu stellen, der wird im Ausland relativ unsanft auf der Nase landen. Aber dann wenigstens warm.



Wie kommst du denn darauf?


----------



## shadow24 (22. März 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Aber dennoch möchte man irgendwann sesshaft werden, dieses Gefühl bildet sich mit der Zeit. Vielleicht nicht mit 20 Jahren, aber bestimmt mit 30 oder 35.



sign,kann ich aus erfahrung bestätigen.bei mir trat das damals so mit 30 jahren auf  endlich von dem karussel abzuspringen und endlich eine familie zu gründen.die innere uhr sag ich nur...die werdet ihr noch früh genug erleben...

ich war damals ständig unterwegs,viele partys, viele freunde und viele frauen.aber auch zu der zeit hab ich nie den schritt gewagt mal in die andere richtung abzubiegen.wer weiss wie dann mein leben verlaufen wäre?nicht das es nicht auch so toll gelaufen ist,aber wer weiss was noch alles anderes hätte passieren können...
jetzt,wo man seit vielen jahren einen festen job,eine Familie mit kind und sein heim hat, denkt man nur noch ganz ganz selten darüber nach woanders abzubiegen.zu sehr lastet die Verantwortung auf einem...und doch bleib ich mitunter in ländlichen gebieten an einer kreuzung einfach stehen, wenn kein auto kommt, und schau in die "andere Richtung" und frag mich was mich hätte erwarten können,wenn ich den anderen weg eingeschlagen hätte.aber nach kurzem überlegen setz ich dann meine fahrt fort und lächle glücklich...


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (22. März 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was Du genau damit meinst, aber ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass ich bisher nichts auf die Beine gestellt bekommen habe.
> 
> Aber keine Angst, ich werde nicht einer dieser hoffnungslosen Fälle von Auswanderer sein, die naiv und ohne sich Gedanken gemacht zu haben mit ein paar Tausend Euro sich in einen Flieger setzen und hoffen, dass schon alles irgendwie klappen wird. Diese Leute sollen lieber zu PRO7 (oder wo auch immer dieser Mist gezeigt wird) gehen und sich nen Monat von nem Kamerateam beim Auswander-Fail filmen lassen.
> 
> Dennoch, ich muß Dir recht geben, die Sprachbarriere ist glaube ich die schwierigste Hürde, die es zu lösen gilt in dem Fall. Auch wenn wir alle mehr oder weniger gut englisch reden, ich glaube es dauert lange, bis man sich wirklich 100%ig in einem englischsprachigen Land zurechtfinden würde.



pff im idealfall haben die ein paar tausend euro oft nur 500 xD


----------



## Potpotom (22. März 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was Du genau damit meinst, aber ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass ich bisher nichts auf die Beine gestellt bekommen habe.
> 
> Aber keine Angst, ich werde nicht einer dieser hoffnungslosen Fälle von Auswanderer sein, die naiv und ohne sich Gedanken gemacht zu haben mit ein paar Tausend Euro sich in einen Flieger setzen und hoffen, dass schon alles irgendwie klappen wird. Diese Leute sollen lieber zu PRO7 (oder wo auch immer dieser Mist gezeigt wird) gehen und sich nen Monat von nem Kamerateam beim Auswander-Fail filmen lassen.
> 
> Dennoch, ich muß Dir recht geben, die Sprachbarriere ist glaube ich die schwierigste Hürde, die es zu lösen gilt in dem Fall. Auch wenn wir alle mehr oder weniger gut englisch reden, ich glaube es dauert lange, bis man sich wirklich 100%ig in einem englischsprachigen Land zurechtfinden würde.


Das war garnicht gegen dich oder sonstwen hier gerichtet. Lediglich eine kleine Ergänzung zu deinem Kommentar, meine Einschätzung beruht halt auf Erfahrung... ich hab so viele Leute kommen und gehen sehen, die meisten dachten, alles wäre ein Spaziergang und ein Urlaub auf Lebenszeit. Viele waren in DE arbeitslos oder verschuldet und sind dann ins Ausland ausgewandert - das wird im Ausland nicht besser, eher im Gegenteil.

@Ceiwyn
Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. März 2011)

> und doch bleib ich mitunter in ländlichen gebieten an einer kreuzung einfach stehen, wenn kein auto kommt, und schau in die "andere Richtung" und frag mich was mich hätte erwarten können,wenn ich den anderen weg eingeschlagen hätte.aber nach kurzem überlegen setz ich dann meine fahrt fort und lächle glücklich...



Ja, das meine ich  Ich sehe ich bin mit meiner Einstellung nicht allein.



> Das war garnicht gegen dich oder sonstwen hier gerichtet. Lediglich eine kleine Ergänzung zu deinem Kommentar, meine Einschätzung beruht halt auf Erfahrung... ich hab so viele Leute kommen und gehen sehen, die meisten dachten, alles wäre ein Spaziergang und ein Urlaub auf Lebenszeit. Viele waren in DE arbeitslos oder verschuldet und sind dann ins Ausland ausgewandert - das wird im Ausland nicht besser, eher im Gegenteil.



Ah ok, vielleicht hättest Du das vorher schreiben sollen. Jetzt verstehe ich dann auch Deinen Satz *g*
Mal schauen, ich werde auf jeden Fall weiter träumen. Wenns noch klappt mit dem abbiegen, bin ich glücklich, wenn nicht, ist es auch nicht soooo schlimm.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das war garnicht gegen dich oder sonstwen hier gerichtet. Lediglich eine kleine Ergänzung zu deinem Kommentar, meine Einschätzung beruht halt auf Erfahrung... ich hab so viele Leute kommen und gehen sehen, die meisten dachten, alles wäre ein Spaziergang und ein Urlaub auf Lebenszeit. Viele waren in DE arbeitslos oder verschuldet und sind dann ins Ausland ausgewandert - das wird im Ausland nicht besser, eher im Gegenteil.
> 
> @Ceiwyn
> Erfahrungswerte.



Jeder an meiner Uni, der irgendwas mit Ingenieurswissenschaften oder Mathematik studiert sagt sinngemäß:"Ich bin doch nicht so blöd und arbeite später mit meinem Diplom/Master in Deutschland, wenn ich im Ausland bei weniger Arbeitszeit das zwei-bis dreifache verdiene". Ich glaube nicht, dass die ins Ausland gehen, um dort bankrott zu gehen.


----------



## Potpotom (22. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jeder an meiner Uni, der irgendwas mit Ingenieurswissenschaften oder Mathematik studiert sagt sinngemäß:"Ich bin doch nicht so blöd und arbeite später mit meinem Diplom/Master in Deutschland, wenn ich im Ausland bei weniger Arbeitszeit das zwei-bis dreifache verdiene". Ich glaube nicht, dass die ins Ausland gehen, um dort bankrott zu gehen.


Ähm... hast du gelesen was ich schrieb? cO

Wer in der Lage ist seinen Master (oder auch Diplom, Bachelor, Hauptschulabschluss) zu machen ist sicherlich in der Lage sich auch in Deutschland zu entwickeln - sprich, etwas auf die Beine zu stellen. Nur kurioserweise, sind mehr als die Hälfte halt Leute, die es schon in Deutschland nicht auf die Kette kriegen. 

EDIT: Weniger Arbeitszeit halte ich für ein Gerücht...


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ähm... hast du gelesen was ich schrieb? cO



Klar. Du hast zum einen geschrieben, wer in Deutschland nichts auf die Beine kriegt, wirds auch im Ausland nicht schaffen und wer hier arbeitslos ist, wird es im Ausland wohl auch sein. Und das ist einfach nicht wahr, weil das auf viele Leute die ich kenne, nicht zutrifft. In Deutschland kriegen sie oft nichts auf die Reihe, weil keiner einen Ingenieur beschäftigen will, der ein angemessenes Gehalt beabsichtigt. Daher sind sie meistens arbeitslos oder desillusioniert. Im Ausland, gerade in Japan, USA oder der Schweiz wird das dann um einiges besser.


----------



## Davatar (22. März 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch den Traum, in ein anderes Land auf einem anderen Kontinent auszuwandern. Ich weiß genau, dass ich dort (bedingt durch einen notwendigen Job für das notwendige Geld) wieder in die gleiche "Miesere" kommen werde und eine Eintönigkeit Einzug halten wird. Aber genau diese Träume sind es doch, die uns Menschen antreiben. Ich möchte nicht ohne Träume leben, denn wenn ich diese jeden Tag leben könnte, wüßte ich nicht mehr, wozu ich lebe.


Also wenn Du schon im Voraus weisst, dass Du in nem andern Land unglücklich wärst, ist auswandern was ganz, ganz Schlechtes! Mir persönlich hats schon extrem geholfen von nem Dreckskaff in ne schöne Stadt mit See zu ziehn, die Miete ist zwar ein Bisschen höher, dafür ist die gewonnene Lebensqualität unbezahlbar! Ausserdem, wenn für Dich die Arbeit so öde ist, solltest Du Dich am besten einfach mal umschulen. Es gibt unzählige Jobs, da wird schon irgendwo einer drunter sein, der Dir einigermassen Spass macht.


----------



## Potpotom (22. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Klar. Du hast zum einen geschrieben, wer in Deutschland nichts auf die Beine kriegt, wirds auch im Ausland nicht schaffen und wer hier arbeitslos ist, wird es im Ausland wohl auch sein. Und das ist einfach nicht wahr, weil das auf viele Leute die ich kenne, nicht zutrifft. In Deutschland kriegen sie oft nichts auf die Reihe, weil keiner einen Ingenieur beschäftigen will, der ein angemessenes Gehalt beabsichtigt. Daher sind sie meistens arbeitslos oder desillusioniert. Im Ausland, gerade in Japan, USA oder der Schweiz wird das dann um einiges besser.


Komisch, alle Ingenieure die ich kenne verdienen in DE auf sehr hohem Niveau - auch wenn es in der Schweiz, Lux sicherlich höher ist. 

Dennoch, ich schätze du bist schon in der Lage zu verstehen worrauf ich hinaus will. Das es immer und überall Ausnahmen gibt, sollte klar sein.


----------



## Topfkopf (22. März 2011)

Also wenn ich mir die guten Deutschen Handwerker hier ansehe, und die guten Deutschen Handwerker in Norwegen oder so, muss ich sagen die guten deutschen Handwerker aus Norwegen scheinen glücklicher zu sein... (gibs da eigentlich 1 Euro Jobber?). 

Ich mach grad meinen Realabschluss anner Handelsschule nach, und will danach ne Bankkaufmannslehre machen. Und wenns damit nichts wird, dann wird das Abi gemacht und dann ab ins Ausland. Ich werd garantiert kein dummer deutscher 1-Euro-Jobber, vom verarscht werden hab ich jetzt shcon im Nebenjob die Schnauze voll. In Deutschland is es doch mittlerweile soweit, man muss fahren, fahren, fahren, bekommt aber gleichzeitig sowenig Kilometergeld das man nach 15 Tagen ohne Sprit und ohne Geld da steht. In Deutschland ist die ScheißArbeit verdammt nochmal so teuer für viele, das man sich das arbeiten nicht leisten kann? Hallo, den Schuss nich gehört oder wat? 

Sollte ich mal an dem vom TE erwähnten Straßenschild vorbeikommen biege ich sofort ab, ohne kompromisse. Schlimmer wirds nich, bleibt sich überall gleich, ob ich nu hier keine Kohle hab oder im Ausland keine Kohle hab... Nur im Ausland bin ich guter deutscher Arbeiter, pünktlich, fleißig, ordentlich, hier bin ich der Arsch vom Dienst. Zumindest stellt sich mir die Situation so dar.


----------



## Davatar (22. März 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Schlimmer wirds nich, bleibt sich überall gleich, ob ich nu hier keine Kohle hab oder im Ausland keine Kohle hab... Nur im Ausland bin ich guter deutscher Arbeiter, pünktlich, fleißig, ordentlich, hier bin ich der Arsch vom Dienst. Zumindest stellt sich mir die Situation so dar.


Es kann sogar extrem schlimmer werden. In Deutschland hast Du ne Altersvorsorge, im Grossen und Ganzen gute Arbeitszeiten, Arbeitslosengeld, Feiertage, ne vernünftige Menge an Ferien und ne Menge andere nette Dinge. In den wenigsten Ländern hast Dus gesamthaft gesehn so gut wie in Deutschland. Entweder hat man extreme Arbeitszeiten (12-14 Stunden pro Tag und/oder 6-/7-Tagewoche), kaum Ferien, absolut miesen Lohn oder keine nennenswerten Sozialleistungen. Je nachdem wo Du hingehst, hast Du extreme Korruption und katastrophale Zustände in den Krankenhäusern, so dass Du erst ins Nachbarland fliegen musst, um Dich vernünftig behandeln zu lassen. Ausserdem, sofern Du keine gute Qualifikation vorweisen kannst, bist Du in vielen anderen Ländern auch nur ein Ausländer, egal woher Du kommst. Hinzu kommt noch, dass es viele Länder gibt, in denen die Leute mit der "direkten Deutschen Art" nichts anfangen können. Oder was auch passieren kann, ist, dass man Dich dann anstellt und Du zum Deppen vom Dienst wirst, weil Du Dir Mühe gibst und massiv Überstunden scheffelst, während dem alle andern eher ne griechische Mentalität haben (was Du heut nicht musst besorgen, verschiebe doch auf morgen).
Ohja, glaub mir, wenn Du mit ner rosaroten Brille auswanderst, mit der Einstellung, dass man sich im Ausland um Dich reissen wird, dann wirst Du gewaltig auf die Nase fallen.
Wenn Du aber nüchtern und realistisch gehst und bereit bist unten durch zu gehn, um was zu erreichen  und was zu riskieren, dann kannst Du das ruhig angehn.


----------



## Potpotom (22. März 2011)

Das würde ich so unterschreiben...


----------



## Konov (22. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Es kann sogar extrem schlimmer werden. In Deutschland hast Du ne Altersvorsorge, im Grossen und Ganzen gute Arbeitszeiten, Arbeitslosengeld, Feiertage, ne vernünftige Menge an Ferien und ne Menge andere nette Dinge. In den wenigsten Ländern hast Dus gesamthaft gesehn so gut wie in Deutschland. Entweder hat man extreme Arbeitszeiten (12-14 Stunden pro Tag und/oder 6-/7-Tagewoche), kaum Ferien, absolut miesen Lohn oder keine nennenswerten Sozialleistungen. Je nachdem wo Du hingehst, hast Du extreme Korruption und katastrophale Zustände in den Krankenhäusern, so dass Du erst ins Nachbarland fliegen musst, um Dich vernünftig behandeln zu lassen. Ausserdem, sofern Du keine gute Qualifikation vorweisen kannst, bist Du in vielen anderen Ländern auch nur ein Ausländer, egal woher Du kommst. Hinzu kommt noch, dass es viele Länder gibt, in denen die Leute mit der "direkten Deutschen Art" nichts anfangen können. Oder was auch passieren kann, ist, dass man Dich dann anstellt und Du zum Deppen vom Dienst wirst, weil Du Dir Mühe gibst und massiv Überstunden scheffelst, während dem alle andern eher ne griechische Mentalität haben (was Du heut nicht musst besorgen, verschiebe doch auf morgen).
> Ohja, glaub mir, wenn Du mit ner rosaroten Brille auswanderst, mit der Einstellung, dass man sich im Ausland um Dich reissen wird, dann wirst Du gewaltig auf die Nase fallen.
> Wenn Du aber nüchtern und realistisch gehst und bereit bist unten durch zu gehn, um was zu erreichen und was zu riskieren, dann kannst Du das ruhig angehn.



Jo, kann man so unterschreiben, vollkommen richtig.

Leider vergessen das viele bei den Auswanderungsplänen. Naja solange es eh nur Träume bleiben ist es auch hinfällig. ^^
Theoretisch vorstellen könnte ich mir auswandern oder zumindest befristetes arbeiten im Ausland auch. Aber erst mit Mitte 30 oder so.


----------



## Topfkopf (22. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> In den wenigsten Ländern hast Dus gesamthaft gesehn so gut wie in Deutschland. Entweder hat man extreme Arbeitszeiten (12-14 Stunden pro Tag und/oder 6-/7-Tagewoche), kaum Ferien, absolut miesen Lohn oder keine nennenswerten Sozialleistungen. Je nachdem wo Du hingehst, hast Du extreme Korruption und katastrophale Zustände in den Krankenhäusern, so dass Du erst ins Nachbarland fliegen musst, um Dich vernünftig behandeln zu lassen. Ausserdem, sofern Du keine gute Qualifikation vorweisen kannst, bist Du in vielen anderen Ländern auch nur ein Ausländer, egal woher Du kommst.



Und wenn du mir jetzt auch erzählst wo es das in Deutschland nich gibst kriegste nen Keks. Versuch mal in Deutschland ohne Realabschluss nen vernünftigen Job zu kriegen, da brauchste entweder riesenglück oder Vitamin B(eziehung) ohne Ende. Viele Arbeitgeber nehmen lieber nen Realschüler der gar nichts kann als nen vernünftigen Hauptschüler, und ich kann das aus Erfahrung sagen. Korruption gibs in jedem Land der Welt, hier genauso, und ich weiß ja nich wie du versichert bis, aber ich durfte schon 7 Stunden im Krankenhaus sitzen mit nem gebrochenen Bein bevor die Jungs sich da überhaupt von mir haben stören lassen. Die Sozialleistungen in Deutschland sind ja ganz nett, aber wenn ich an die Zeit zurückdenke in der meine Familie Voll-Hartz 4 (hieß damals noch Sozialhilfe, is aber das gleiche) war und dann die Sendungen über die armen Leute aus Russland oder so sehe, bemerke ich null Unterschied. Mit 4 Leuten in einem Zimmer pennen, 7 Tage lang denselben Eintopf essen, für die einen Geschichten aus Omas Nachkriegserinnerungen, für mich sind das Kindheitserinnerungen, und ich bin unter 30. Ferien in Deutschland? Klar, dafür hat der Deutsche Arbeiter aber auch Tonnenweise Überstunden geschoben und ein ganzes Jahr lang eisern gespart. Heutzutage darfst du nichtmal ne Woche durchgehend krank sein ohne um deinen Job fürchten zumüssen. Ich wünschte mal mein Chef hätte die Griechenmentalität, dann könnte ich wenigstens einmal richtig krank sein. 

Ich würd zugerne Wissen was du arbeitest und wo, das es dir anscheinend so super geht in deinem Job. Problem ist nur das es von diesen Jobs nicht viele zu geben scheint, zumindest nicht hier wo ich wohne.

Edit: Wenn hier soviele den Beitrag unterschreiben: Was arbeitet ihr? Welche BRanche ist das, wo das Leben anscheinend so toll ist? Vielleicht ist das ja was für mich?


----------



## Potpotom (22. März 2011)

Natürlich kann es dir in DE durchaus schlecht gehen... durchschnittlich, geht es dem Deutschen dennoch besser. Hier wirst du nicht auf der Strasse landen... schau mal in die Nachbarländer, da geht das ganz fix.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. März 2011)

Wenn ich schon auswandern müsste, dann in ein deutschsprachiges Land, sprich Österreich oder Schweiz. Ich denke zwar das mein Englisch relativ in Ordnung geht, aber ich hätte trotzdem zuviel angst das ich i-wann an Verständigungsproblemen scheiter


----------



## tonygt (22. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Natürlich kann es dir in DE durchaus schlecht gehen... durchschnittlich, geht es dem Deutschen dennoch besser. Hier wirst du nicht auf der Strasse landen... schau mal in die Nachbarländer, da geht das ganz fix.



Dir kanns aber auch in Deutschland richtig beschissen gehen und dann zu sagen: "du hast ja noch Glück, in anderen Ländern gings dir noch schlechter". Ist meiner Meinung nach nur ne Ausrede, um von den in Deutschland herrschenden, vermeidbaren Notständen wegzuschauen.

Naja back to Topic
Ich würde nicht unbedingt in einem anderen Land leben wollen, dafür gefällt mir Deutschland eigentlich ganz gut. 
Trotzdem versuche ich viel herumzureisen, weil ich zum einen als Fotograf immer auf der Suche nach der Schönheit der Welt bin und zum anderen ich mehr von der Welt sehen will als nur Deutschland.


----------



## Davatar (22. März 2011)

@Topfkopf: Ich arbeite als Software-Entwickler, hab aber auch diverse Erfahrungen in anderen, zum Glück befristeten Jobs, wie beispielsweise Lagerarbeit oder Service gesammelt. Dass es mir selbst gut geht, darüber bin ich mir durchaus bewusst, dafür hab ich aber auch ne Menge getan. Ich bin mir auch bewusst, dass es viele Leute recht hart haben, trotzdem unterstelle ich, dass viele von diesen Leuten aber auch was daran ändern könnten, wenn sie denn möchten. Wiviele Leute gibts nicht, die sich nen BMW leasen, in die nächstbeste Mauer donnern und danach nen paar Jahre lang ihre Schulden abbezahlen? Oder die Leute, die ständig jammern, sie hätten kaum Bares, dafür aber nur sauteure Markenklamotten tragen und ne Handyrechnung haben, von der man ne ganze Familie ernähren könnte. Ahja, wenn wir grad bei Familien sind, was meinst Du wiviele Leute einfach mal ein paar Kinder in die Welt setzen, ohne sich vorher darüber Gedanken zu machen, was die danach kosten? Da hätte man dann vielleicht doch besser auf 2 der 4 Kinder verzichtet oder hätte besser zuerst ein paar Jahre mehr in seine Karriere investiert und danach Kinder gezeugt, bis man sie sich leisten kann.
Das ist jetzt alles nichts, das ich einfach so aufgeschnappt habe, sondern ich kenne diverse Leute, die das so machen oder gemacht haben. Und sorry, mit solchen Leuten hab ich überhaupt kein Mitleid.
Klar, es gibt auch solche, die sich abrackern und das ganze Leben lang irgendwie trotzdem nichts dabei rauskommt, aber sooo wahnsinnig viele gibts davon in Dland nun auch wieder nicht. Viele entscheiden sich einfach dafür, ihr Leben "nicht zu mögen" und "weils halt so ist und man eh nix dran ändern kann", ändern sie auch nie was dran. Ne kleine Aus- oder Weiterbildung verhilft manchem zu nem besseren Job, wer sich das nicht leisten kann, findet bestimmt wen, der für ihn bürgt und wer nichts in der Birne hat, kann sich immernoch bei Verwandten und Bekannten durchfragen, IRGENDWO gibts immer wer, der wen für irgend ne Arbeit sucht. Dann heissts halt zwischendurch Klos putzen, Tische abräumen oder Kisten stapeln, irgendwann kommt man da auch wieder weg, wenn man sich intensiv mit der Jobsuche beschäftigt.
Ausnahmen gibts natürlich immer und wenn Du zu den Pechvögeln gehörst, tuts mir leid, aber ich behaupte echt, dass viele Leute zu nem grossen Teil selbst Schuld daran sind, dass sich an ihrer Lage nichts ändert. 


Edit: Damit ich nicht nur BTT-Zeug geschrieben hab:
Letztes Jahr hab ich nen Amerikaner getroffen, der während der Bankenkriese rausgeworfen wurde (nach 15 Jahren bei der selben Bank). Also meinte er, er könnte entweder so weitermachen wie bisher, bis er in der nächsten Wirtschaftskrise erneut rausgeworfen wird oder mal was Neues mit seinem Leben machen. Also ist er spontan nach Asien verreist, von Land zu Land, bis er irgendwo nen Job findet, der ihm passt (wobei er grundsätzlich alles machen würde, meinte er damals). Muss dem mal ne Mail schreiben und nachfragen, was mittlerweile aus seinem Vorsatz geworden ist


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (22. März 2011)

gerade in solchen ausländer serien sind auch viele leute, die irgendwo in brasilien am meer sind und mehr arbeiten für weniger geld als in deutschland aber sehr glücklich sind.


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (22. März 2011)

tonygt schrieb:


> Dir kanns aber auch in Deutschland richtig beschissen gehen und dann zu sagen: "du hast ja noch Glück, in anderen Ländern gings dir noch schlechter". Ist meiner Meinung nach nur ne Ausrede, um von den in Deutschland herrschenden, vermeidbaren Notständen wegzuschauen.
> 
> Naja back to Topic
> Ich würde nicht unbedingt in einem anderen Land leben wollen, dafür gefällt mir Deutschland eigentlich ganz gut.
> Trotzdem versuche ich viel herumzureisen, weil ich zum einen als Fotograf immer auf der Suche nach der Schönheit der Welt bin und zum anderen ich mehr von der Welt sehen will als nur Deutschland.



Ausrede?! Sag mal was ist wohl besser in Deutschland abreitslos ohne geld aber dafür eine wohnung und zb. lebensmittelgutscheine als irgendwo in bangladesh als kik näherin zu arbeiten für unter einen euro im monat bei 12h täglich und eine wohnung, die aussieht wie eine schlammige müllheide?!


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. März 2011)

Warsongschlachter1 schrieb:


> Ausrede?! Sag mal was ist wohl besser in Deutschland abreitslos ohne geld aber dafür eine wohnung und zb. lebensmittelgutscheine als irgendwo in bangladesh als kik näherin zu arbeiten für unter einen euro im monat bei 12h täglich und eine wohnung, die aussieht wie eine schlammige müllheide?!



Wo hast du denn gelesen, dass diejenigen, die das Ausland anstreben, unbedingt nach Bangladesh wollen? Natürlich gehts den Leuten in Deutschland recht gut, aber es gibt immer noch genug Missstände. Fallen diese denn etwa weg, wenn man mit dem Finger auf Unrechtsstaaten oder ähnliches zeigt und sagt:"Aber guck dir mal die an, DENEN gehts schlecht!"?


----------



## Topfkopf (22. März 2011)

Warsongschlachter1 schrieb:


> Ausrede?! Sag mal was ist wohl besser in Deutschland abreitslos ohne geld aber dafür eine wohnung und zb. lebensmittelgutscheine als irgendwo in bangladesh als kik näherin zu arbeiten für unter einen euro im monat bei 12h täglich und eine wohnung, die aussieht wie eine schlammige müllheide?!



Leider kenne ich mehr als genug Leute die mitten in Deutschland so Leben, nur müssen die den ganzen Körper überstrapazieren, nicht nur die Finger. 

Natürlich gibt es Menschen die selber schuld an ihrer Situation sind. Aber es gibt auch mehr als genug Menschen die vom Amt nicht gefördert werden. Da werden anträge auf Weiterbildungen (sowas kostet ja Geld), abgelehnt obwohl die Leute durchaus qualifiziert wären. Warum? Vielleicht hatte der Bearbeiter grade Sackläuse, die Arge braucht keinen Grund um was abzulehnen. Ein Führerschein könnte einem Menschen einen Job sichern, einen garantierten festen Arbeitsplatz. Dafür müsste die Arge nur 1500€ investieren... abgelehnt, zuviel Geld. Stattdessen muss dieser Mensch nun weitere Jahre Sozialleistungen beziehen... zehntausende Euros insgesamt. Die Sozialsystem in Deutschland sind großteils Asozial und geben einem nichtmal die kleinste Chance wieder in den Beruf zu kommen, da einem alle kostepflichtigen Weiterbildungen die einem einen Job bringen könnten verwehrt werden. 

Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung. Mich wollte man vom Amt aus nicht zur Schule gehen lassen, da sonst die Leistungen der Bedarfsgemeinschaft gekürzt werden. Grund: Disqualifizierung weil ich das Pflichtjahr berufsschule geschwänzt habe. 

Warum ich das getan habe ist leicht erklärt: Die haben mich in die Sonderschulklasse gesteckt, obwohl ich von der Intelligenz her locker fürs Gymnasium geeignet wäre. Stattdessen wurde ich nicht gefördert als Kind und bin dann auf der Hauptschule vergammelt. Und nun sollte ich einmal die Woche 6 Stunden in einem Raum verbringen mit Leuten die nicht Lesen und nicht schreiben können und addition im Matheunterricht lernen...

Kurzes Ende: Ich hab aufs Amt geschissen, den Sachbearbeiter erklärt das ich auf seine Anweisungen Pfeife, und nun gehe ich auf eine der besten Handelsschulen im Umkreis und hab nen Notenschnitt von 1,4 als Klassenbester. 

Und jetzt kommt der Punkt: Ich hatte die Eier zu sagen "leckt mich, geh ich halt Schwarzarbeiten neben der Schule, ich brauch euch nich" (nich wortwörtlich versteht sich, nur bildlich). Ich konnte mir das auch leisten, da ich wirklich nciht unbedingt aufs Amt abgewiesen war, da ich mit schwarzarbeit absolut kein Problem hätte wenns nötig wäre. Einen legalen Job hätte ich damals aber nicht bekommen. Und hier ist die Schwachstelle des tollen Sozialsystems: Man kommt nicht mehr raus. Entweder hat man bereits die Qualifikation, oder man hat Kontakte die einem zutritt zu einer Firma ermöglichen. Hat man beides nicht ist man , auf gut Deutsch gesagt, im Arsch. Ohne Qualifikation kriegt man nur 1-Euro jobs, was nichts bringt, da man trotzdem noch auf Staatshilfe angewiesen ist, nebenbei einen Stelle verstopft in die der Arbeitgeber einen Steuerpflichtigen Normalarbeiter einsetzen könnte (wenn er das dann wollte, was fürs System besser wäre) und man absolut keine Motivation hat zu arbeiten. Ohne Qualifikation und ohne Kontakte kommt man heutzutage nichmal mehr an der Sekrätärin vorbei. Arbeit finden ist so unmöglich (bis auf die sinnlosen unnötigen 1-Euro-Jobs halt).

Ich wollte das nurmal so anfügen um zu verdeutlichen das man fast unmöglich wieder raus kommt von man einmal im Arbeitslosenpfuhl steckt wenn man keine guten Qualis oder Kontakte hat.


----------



## Neritia (22. März 2011)

Ich hab irgendwie nach den ganzen Gebrabbel hier den Faden verloren und versuche es für mich nochmal aufzufrischen xD

es geht darum einfach mal einen anderen weg einzuschlagen (wenn ich zur arbeit fahre soweit ich das noch im kopf hab )

würde ich schon gern mal machen und anstatt in das einkaufszentrum lieber an nen see oder in nen wald fahren (ja ich bin da sehr leicht zu beglücken )

anders gesagt mein job nervt mich gerade xD aber was solls...bald ist es vorbei XD (hoffentlich) denn wenn ich eines mittlerweile weiß die aushilfsjobs sind nicht immer ein zuckerschlecken (und ich hab während meines studiums schon einiges gemacht), und nun bin ich im verkauf ... wie unfreundlich manche leute sein können oO...

direkt in einem anderen land leben also richtig auswandern würde ich aber nicht wollen, ich mag es hier in österreich...auch wenn meine jobaussichten wahrscheinlich mikrig sind nachm studium...aber ich sag mir immer ich werd mich wohl verkaufen können xD ich hab ja schluss endlich jz doch ein paar jahre im handel gearbeitet  ... und wenn nicht wirds wohl vom "tellerwäscher" erstmal hoch gehen. Doch meine Eltern haben mir schon immer gesagt ohne fleiß kein preis... und ich glaube das stimmt auch ... 

aber was auch immer XD ab und zu ausreisen wäre schon fein aber ich habe gerne einen punkt an dem ich immer wieder zurückkehren kann und will


----------



## Casp (23. März 2011)

Ne, ich fahr Fahrrad ;D

Aber doch, eigentlich schon. Gerade am Bahnhof - einfach einsteigen und wegfahren.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. März 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Leider kenne ich mehr als genug Leute die mitten in Deutschland so Leben, nur müssen die den ganzen Körper überstrapazieren, nicht nur die Finger.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es Menschen die selber schuld an ihrer Situation sind. Aber es gibt auch mehr als genug Menschen die vom Amt nicht gefördert werden. Da werden anträge auf Weiterbildungen (sowas kostet ja Geld), abgelehnt obwohl die Leute durchaus qualifiziert wären. Warum? Vielleicht hatte der Bearbeiter grade Sackläuse, die Arge braucht keinen Grund um was abzulehnen. Ein Führerschein könnte einem Menschen einen Job sichern, einen garantierten festen Arbeitsplatz. Dafür müsste die Arge nur 1500€ investieren... abgelehnt, zuviel Geld. Stattdessen muss dieser Mensch nun weitere Jahre Sozialleistungen beziehen... zehntausende Euros insgesamt. Die Sozialsystem in Deutschland sind großteils Asozial und geben einem nichtmal die kleinste Chance wieder in den Beruf zu kommen, da einem alle kostepflichtigen Weiterbildungen die einem einen Job bringen könnten verwehrt werden.
> 
> ...



@Topfkopf 

Ohne das ich dir irgendetwas will, ohne dich beleidigen zu wollen: Handelsschule mit 1,4 haben einige meiner Bekannten geschafft, die zuvor auch so toll auf der Hauptschule mit 2,0 waren und dann bei einer höheren Handelsschule dachten, sie könnten problemlos so weiter machen...

Diese Leute haben zumindest in meinem Umfeld gänzlich versagt, Abschlüsse mit 4,0, geradeso geschafft. Woran es lag? Keine Ahnung, ich hatte eigentlich insgesamt das Gefühl, das sie weit hinten sind in vielen Bereichen.

Ich würde dich bitten, mit einer anderen Denkweise an die Handelsschule zu gehen, nur als Zwischenweg und nicht als glorreichen Abschluss eine Schulkarriere. Bilde dir da bitte nicht zu viel drauf ein, diese Leute hatten gegen mich mit einem 3,9er Realschulabschluss (fast eine Sechs auf dem Abschlusszeugnis) absolut keine Chance, was auf alle Fächer dann zutraf. Ich schrieb in jedem Fach bessere Noten.

Müsste ich genau beschreiben, was ich von der Handelsschule halte, würde das leider in Beleidigungen ausufern, daher möchte ich es lassen und dir einfach den Rat geben: Eine Handelsschule sollte für ergeizige Leute nicht das Ende sein. Ich fand es hilfreich, mich weiter fortzubilden, das hat mich nicht nur wissenstechnisch weiter gebracht, sondern auch persönlich.

@Topic: Es ging mir weniger einfach um das Auswandern, irgendwohin, sondern um den plötzlichen Umbruch. Einfach das plötzliche Sagen: "ich bin jetzt weg", ohne das die Familie und alle andere davon wissen und die daraus resultierenden Konsequenzen.


----------



## Potpotom (23. März 2011)

Ich glaube das ist völlig normal mal ausbrechen zu wollen. Man ist gestresst im Job, hat eventuell noch Streit oder Probleme in der Beziehung... der Papierkram zu Hause steigt und steigt, ständig muss man irgendwo hin oder irgendwelche Dinge tun um einfach nur in aller Ruhe zu leben. Das kann einen in der ein oder anderen Situation schon mächtig mitnehmen, so dass der Wunsch nach einem Umbruch steigt.

Den Wunsch in die Tat umsetzen machen wohl nur die wenigsten... die eventuell schweren Konsequenzen sind halt da.

Ein oder zwei Wochen Urlaub nehmen und dann ohne Planung einfach los, vielleicht mit einem Wohnmobil oder dergleichen... für die psychologische Befriedigung vllt. sogar so losfahren, als würdst du zur Arbeit düsen und an besagter Kreuzung... nunja... raus aus dem Stress, abgemeldet natürlich.


----------



## Noxiel (23. März 2011)

Für mich stellt es weniger den Wunsch nach Veränderung dar, als das Bedürfnis sich für einen kurzen Moment von allen Verpflichtungen zu lösen. Für mich ist es schon seit langem ein Traum mit einem Cabrio und zurückgeklappten Verdeck an der französischen Mittelmeerküste entlang zu fahren. 
Schön mit Sonnenbrille und dem Meer an meiner Rechten, der linke Ellbogen ruht entspannt auf dem Fensterrahmen während ich mit der rechten Hand lenke. Die Sonne strahlt an einem wolkenlosen Himmel, bräunt mir das Gesicht und an der Steilküste unter mir schäumt die Gischt in weißen Strudeln zwischen den Felsen. Draußen auf dem Meer, ganz weit hinten, weit draußen gerade dort wo der Horizont undeutlich zu verschwimmen beginnt, sehe ich die schroffen Kanten einer Inselgruppe und auf der ruhigen See glitzert die Sonne auf der schwachen Dünung wie ein Kaleidoskop.

Was am Ende der kurvigen Strasse liegt interessiert mich nicht. Hier gilt einzig und allein, dass der Weg das Ziel vorgibt. Ohne Bindung, ohne Handy, ohne Termine und Sorgen. Eine schöne Zeit um die Seele baumeln zu lassen.


----------



## Miss Mojo (23. März 2011)

Das denke ich auch. 

Ich hab noch nicht sehr lang ein Auto, ein halbes Jahr jetzt ungefähr. Und ich stell mir öfter vor was wäre wenn ich einfach mal so rumfahre und dann halt ich vielleicht in einer anderen Stadt an einer Eisdiele an und trink einen Cappucino. 

Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht warum ich das noch nicht gemacht habe, letzten Sommer bin ich mit meinem Freund häufiger mal Motorrad gefahren und da haben wir das einfach genauso gemacht - anhalten wann es uns gefällt. Auf ner Mauer sitzen, ein Eis essen und weiterfahren. 

Das war schon schön...


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. März 2011)

Die meisten Leute scheinen echte Problem mit dem Abschalten zu haben. Ich gebe mal meine Tipps weiter, weil ich irgendwie nie solche Probleme habe:

- mit Hunden oder Freunden auf eine große Wiese oder in einen Park gehen und Frisbee spielen, grade bei dem tollen Wetter. Das macht Spaß und gibt unendlich viel Kraft und man vergißt alles um sich herum.

- an einem großen Fluss ein wenig spazieren gehen, bei mir ist es der Rhein. Von links nach rechts kilometerweit nur Wald und riesige Wassermassen, gegenüber immerhin rund 280 Meter mit bis zum nächsten Ufer, dazu Schiffe und jede Menge Wind. Urlaub pur.

- Joggen gehen. Dabei kann ich auch gut abschalten oder auch Ereignisse verarbeiten. Nach einer Stunde Laufen und der Dusche danach bin ich erfrischt und wie neu geboren. 

- in den Garten in die Sonne legen, wenn man denn einen Garten hat. 

- wenn man Zeit und ein paar Kröten hat: Einen Kurztrip in eine europäische Großsstadt. Im Voraus gebucht kostet das fast gar nix, übernachten kann man auf einer Parkbank oder auf dem Flughafen, hab ich mit 16 das erste mal gemacht und ab dann immer wieder.


----------



## Lordcocain (23. März 2011)

das Gefühl einfach mal auszubrechen hatte ich damals kurz nach dem Abitur.

Ich bin fast ein Jahr durch Deutschland gezogen und hab versucht mich als Strassenmusiker durchzuschlagen..

Es war auf jeden Fall eine gute Erfahrung.

Mittlerweile kann ich sowas, aufgrund von Frau und Kindern, nicht mehr machen.


----------



## Konov (23. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> - Joggen gehen. Dabei kann ich auch gut abschalten oder auch Ereignisse verarbeiten. Nach einer Stunde Laufen und der Dusche danach bin ich erfrischt und wie neu geboren.
> 
> - in den Garten in die Sonne legen, wenn man denn einen Garten hat.
> 
> übernachten kann man auf einer Parkbank



Gute Tipps, mache ich auch so.

Nur scheisse für Leute die nicht so sportlich sind. Die glauben einem das meistens nicht oder sind zu faul es selbst zu probieren 

Das mit der parkbank ist allerdings krass. Würde ich nicht machen...


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (23. März 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Gute Tipps, mache ich auch so.
> 
> Nur scheisse für Leute die nicht so sportlich sind. Die glauben einem das meistens nicht oder sind zu faul es selbst zu probieren
> 
> Das mit der parkbank ist allerdings krass. Würde ich nicht machen...



Ach was ist daran denn Suboptimal nachts im Central Park auf ner Parkbank zu schlafen?!


----------



## Konov (24. März 2011)

Warsongschlachter1 schrieb:


> Ach was ist daran denn Suboptimal nachts im Central Park auf ner Parkbank zu schlafen?!



Suboptimal?
Ich weiß nicht ob man es suboptimal nennen kann, aber ich würde es deshalb nicht machen weil ich mir warscheinlich a) eine Lungenentzündung holen würde, wenns nicht grad Hochsommer ist und b) Schiss hätte dass mir jemand meine Sachen klaut oder mich abmurkst.

Ich glaube "suboptimal" trifft es daher nicht ganz, eher "fahrlässig", "gefährlich" oder auch "unsinnig", weil praktisch niemand gezwungen ist auf einer Parkbank zu schlafen.


----------



## Davatar (24. März 2011)

Warsongschlachter1 schrieb:


> Ach was ist daran denn Suboptimal nachts im Central Park auf ner Parkbank zu schlafen?!


this:


Konov schrieb:


> Suboptimal?
> [...]ich würde es deshalb nicht machen weil ich mir warscheinlich a) eine Lungenentzündung holen würde, wenns nicht grad Hochsommer ist und b) Schiss hätte dass mir jemand meine Sachen klaut oder mich abmurkst.


Vor allem wegen Sachen klauen und/oder abmurksen.


----------



## Manaori (24. März 2011)

Kurz.... Ja. 

Aber ich glaube das ist immer so, wenn man nicht völlig zufrieden ist mit seinem Leben - und den Status vollkommener Zufriedenheit gibt es meiner Meinung nicht. Ist doch auch gut so. Wer völlig glücklich ist, der strengt sich nicht an, etwas zu verbessern, und irgendwann würde Stillstand eintreten... Ich weiß nicht, ob der mensch dafür geschaffen ist...

Ich habe schon oft darüber nachgedacht, einfach mal in der Früh mit dem Bus ein bisschen weiter zu fahren zum Bahnhof und in den nächsten Zug zu steigen, der mich nach Deutschland rüber, oder nach Wien, oder in die Schweiz bringt... Ja, gefallen tut mir der Gedanke schon. Aber genauso weiß ich, dass es sinnlos ist. Schule muss nun mal fertig gemacht werdne, egla, wie sehr sie einen aufregt, und wenn ich studieren will, kann ich eh selber entscheiden, wo ich das mache  Das wird vielleicht sogar in Deutschland sein,je nachdem, wie gut mein Notenschnitt bei der Matura ist und wie hoch der Numerus Clausus für Psychologie... 

Aber einfach malw eg, ja, der Gedanke hat was. Nur ist er, was er eben ist - ein Gedanke, und in den wenigsten Fällen mehr.


----------

